# חרדיות נשואות במועדונים????!היתכן?



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

חרדיות נשואות במועדונים????!היתכן? 
אנלא טיפוס שהולך למועדונים. .אבל השבוע חברים שכבר היו שם לחצו שאבוא.זה נקרא ``מקום מהסרטים``הידוע כמקום מעורב כולל חרדים חסידות וכו. .יש שם הכל!אבל נשואות לא הייתי מאמין!היו שם שתים עם פאות קסטם ארוכות שרקדו בטרוף .חבר שלי אמר שהם גרושות ורציתי לוודא זאת.שאלתי. .ומתברר שאחת נשואה עם 4 ילדים והשנייה עם 3. .פשוט ה ל ם !!!.


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (25/12/09)

נשואה אסור לה לרקוד? 
אם רק בריקודים עסקינן. אז מה ההבדל?


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

אממ נראה לי שזה לא הייה הכנסת ס``ת.. 
מדובר בריקודים מעורבים וצפופים.עם זרימה עם כל עובר ושב...


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (25/12/09)

הן כנראה קיבלו היתר 
מאותו רב שהתיר לך ללכת לשם


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

אה נכון... סורי..


----------



## odery (25/12/09)

אותו דבר בול 
ממש פוסקת הלכה...אני בכלל לא מבינה מה עושים הרב עובדיה והרב אלישיב כשאת נמצאת בעולם הזה..את מכשילה אותם בלחלוק על גדול ממנו...


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

חחחחזזזזקקק תותח.


----------



## אוחז בחבל (25/12/09)

מה קרה, נפגעת? 
ואולי תסביר מה אתה חותר בימים האחרונים? ומה הניק הנוסף שלך?


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

לא!יסתום!זה לא קורה לי! 
סתם אהבתי איך שהוא הוריד את זה.אני חדש פה בהמלצת ידידה.ומנסה להיכנס לענינים מפריע לך?


----------



## odery (25/12/09)

משו לא מסתדר לי 
זלא אתה שאמרת שברור שאני גרושה כי אינלי חושומור ?!


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

חחח שפכת אותי.. 
את לא רואה שחשבתי שאת בן?ולא זכרתי?אבל לא מצ`נה. .בכל זאת אהבתי. .היי שלום חמודה.


----------



## שוהמאמי18 (25/12/09)

נתערב 
שהוא שלח לה מסר


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

באמת נתערב!!!את יכולה לשאול אותה. 
את קצת חייה בסרט. .


----------



## שוהמאמי18 (25/12/09)

../images/Emo178.gif 
הומור! הומור!


----------



## אביתר סער (26/12/09)

כנראה יש לך סיבה טובה לחשוב שהיא בן 
בדוק את הנטיות שלך


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

דביל. . . 
אבל פה אני לגמרי חדש.ולא השתמשתי בשום ניק חוצמזה.


----------



## odery (26/12/09)

אתה שוב מפספס הומור 
אבל אני לא אסביר את ההומור הזה כאן מכבודה של אכסניא


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

לא נראלי שפספסתי משו. . 
זאת יציאה דבילית בכל מקרה. .


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

עיינו לקמן איך שהיא כותבת ש. . 
המקום הזה מלא איסורים דאורייתא מיין נסך ועד אכילת נבלות וטרפות. . .פיצול.


----------



## lאביחיl (25/12/09)

אז אתה האמאמא של הפושע... 
חצוף


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

זכותי לשאול.


----------



## lאביחיl (25/12/09)

זכותך לשתוק יא מגעיל.. 
יוצא למועדונים של נשואות.. צא מהפורום בעע


----------



## הקמבצית (25/12/09)

אתה מזה דפוק.... 
פעם שמעת שיש מועדון לנשואות/ים??? מועדון בנורמל מתאים לרקווים..אז מה הוא אשם שהנשואות המגיעילות האלו מגיעות למועדון? בגללן לא ללכת????? ופעם הבא דבר בהיגיון,זה יועיל לנו! ולך!


----------



## lאביחיl (25/12/09)

``חמור קופץ בראש..`` 
הוא יוצא למועדון.. ואם הוא יוצר שם דיבור עם נשואות שרוקדות מולו.. אז אנלא צריך להמשיך.. בנת?


----------



## הקמבצית (25/12/09)

זה 
לא הבעיה שלו..זה הבעיה שלהן!!! אישה נשואה צכה ללכת למקומות ראוייים....הם מכניסות את עצמן למיטה חולה..... מה שיהיה אחרי זה זה כבר תלוי בהן.......


----------



## lאביחיl (25/12/09)

למיטה חולה.. 
זה מה שאמרתי.. שהוא חולה.. ואת אמרת שהוא בסדר שהוא במקומות כאלה..


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

עד עכשיו שתקתי.כי חשבתי שהודעה מטומ 
מטומטמת כזו.היא בכלל לא פונקציה לתגובות.אבל עכשיו שאני רואה שזה עורר איזשהוא ויכוח .אני מוכרח להגיד לך שאתה פשוט מטומטם.א.כי כתבת שהלכתי למועדות של נשואות.ואין דבר כזה כפי שכבר הגיבו לך.ב.גם אם הייה קיים דבר כזה.צריך להיות מטומטם בשבילהבין את זה מהודעתי.ג.אף אחד לא חשב שניגשתי אליהם בשביל לשמוע שהן נשואות ולהתחיל איתן.רק כרמינל כמוך. . . .אולי יש פורום לכרמינלים אז קישט. . .


----------



## lאביחיl (26/12/09)

אתה מסכן..


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

אחד העם מגדל אפריקה 
אחלה מקום אני לא ראיתי שם חרדיות או חרדים, זה מקום של חילוניים מובהק ורגיל, אבל אני מאמין לך ראיתי חרדים וחרדיות במקומות ובמצבים הרבה יותר מביכים, מה אתה כ"כ מתפלא? זה שהם חרדיות זה הכל תחפושת אל תתרגש,


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

אז מהיום תדע..שחצי משם חרדים יעני.. 
מדובר בריקודים מעורבים וצפופים.עם זרימה עם כל עובר ושב...


----------



## פופקס (25/12/09)

מה נראה לך??? מתחתנים ונגמר החיים? 
נשארנו אותו בנאדם אחרי החתונה, אין שום הבדל ביני ובינך פרט לכך שאני עושה כל לילה דבר שאתה רואה במחשב כל לילה... מה אתה מתפלא? אז מה עם הן נשואות?


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

אופס...תיקון:פרט לכך... 
פרט לכך שאתה עם אחת באמת ועם השאר במחשב ואני עם כולן באמת...


----------



## פופקס (25/12/09)

הערתך התקבלה, אבל 
לא זו הנקודה. ניסיתי לומר שהבנאדם לא משתנה בעקבות נישואיו.


----------



## מלי79 (25/12/09)

אני מוחה!!! הם לא חרדים 
נניח שאתה ראית אכן נשים עם קאסטם.. הם חרדים שסרחו ומתביישים להחליף תלבושת (או שהם כן החליפו והן לובשות לא צנוע) הפאה נשארה בשביל הנוחות בלבד תגיד מי החברים שלך???? תתרחק מהם דחוף אלה יפילו אותך רחוק.. חבל


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (25/12/09)

חחח מלי.. ראית את הכרטיס שלו? 
אז תביני מי החברים שלו.. לא כל מי שהולך עם כיפה הוא חרדי. ולא כל מי שהולכת קסטם היא חרדית.


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (25/12/09)

הם סך הכל עושים מה שהוא עושה ../images/Emo67.gif 
אז מה ההלם שלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 בגלל שהן זה לא הוא


----------



## פה במזיד (25/12/09)

הוא חושב שכרווק אפשר לבלות 
אם נשאיר בצד את עניין הדת..אבל לנשואים אסור-כי איך היא רוקדת מול גברים ? סופסוף היא נשואה(ונראית חרדית)ואיך משפחה חרדית שפויה מאפשרת כזה דבר? התפיסה של הנשואים החרדים היא שזה מחוץ לתחום לחלוטין,ולאו דווקא מצד הדת כמו שמצד הקן הביתי השלם..(במחוזותינו)


----------



## עובדת בית חולים (25/12/09)

לא הבנתי למה להשאיר בצד את עניין הדת ../images/Emo122.gif 
אולי כי זה מדבר אליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לגבר אסור להיות עם אישה אחרת מלבד אשתו אלא אם כן יש לו היתר ממאה רבנים  אז האיסור כלפיו וכלפיה אותו הדבר


----------



## אוחז בחבל (25/12/09)

לא נעים לומר 
אבל כמו שיש חרדים באינטרנט והם נשארים חרדים ובלי תחפושת, אז יש חרדים שעושים שטויות אחרים. דרך אגב הזדעזתי קצת לקרוא במעריב כתבה על החברה הדתיים מירושלים שהם קוראים לעצמם החברה מהביצה, שזה אומר שהם מקילים מאוד גדולים בהלכות ובעצם היו רוצים להיות חילונים רק אין להם ברירה.


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (25/12/09)

אין כזה דבר. אין ברירה. 
יש ברירה. רק שהם רוצים להנות מ2 הצדדים..


----------



## מלי79 (25/12/09)

נו גם אתה אומר שהם לא חרדים 
וזה רק תחפושת, אני חרדית מלידה וגולשת בעיקר רק כאן, זה כמו שלא תעשה  שטויות ברחוב מימול ככה בנט (אם יש לך שכל..)


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

אוקיי פחות או יותר לכולכם אותהתגובה 
יש הבדל גדול בין רווק לנשואה!!וזה לא מסובך..ולא צריך להיות חרדים בשבילשמור נגיעה בתור נשואה.ואני לא עושה את מה שהן עושות.ובאינטרנט זה לא כמו אמיתי.ורחמנא ליצלן..


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (25/12/09)

מי שלא מקפיד על הלכה כרווק 
גם לא מקפיד כנשוי.. חילוניה נשואה שהולכת למועדון זה מוזר?


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

לא חושב שזה כלל!סתם הנחה מושערת.ללא 
כיסוי.


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (25/12/09)

זאת מציאות עגומה. 
אם אתה כרווק לא מקפיד על ההלכה. אין שום סיבה שתעשה זאת אחרי הנישואין.. אלא אם כן אתה חוזר בתשובה.


----------



## פופקס (25/12/09)

מסכים 
מאה אחוז. זה גם דעתי כפי שהבעתי בתגובתי למעלה


----------



## אוחז בחבל (25/12/09)

מה זה הכתובות אינטרנט הנלוות? 
וזה בלי שום כתובת? תכל`ס לאן אתה חותר להגיע שמה?


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

באמת חבל שנשארתם כמו לפני החתונה. 
אממ נראה לי שכשאתחתן לא אגע בבנות אחרות חוץ מאשתי. .


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (25/12/09)

פשש כל הכבוד.. אתה מצטרף למועדון 
של מיליוני גברים שסיפרו לוקשים שהאישה היא היחידה. ובסוף מקפידים רק לא לגעת באישה.


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

כנראה שאת באמת סובלת ממנו. .ובטח גם 
לא מספקת. .וזה התוצאות.


----------



## מני ביתרי (25/12/09)

לפעמים את מבלבלת תמוח ברמות הגבוהות 
אוי ואבוי אם מה שעושים כרווקים עושים כנשואים


----------



## אשדודית 1 נ לא בפרטי (25/12/09)

אוי ואבוי שרווק הולך למקומות כאלה. 
יש לך מושג בכמה עבירות אפשר להיכשל? החל מאכילת טרפות. יין נסך.. נדה. שהן דאורייתא. אני כבר לא מדברת על חומרות..


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

המקום כשר למהדרין. 
ויש משהו בדברייך.אבל עדיין זה בלי פורפורציות לנשואים.


----------



## מני ביתרי (25/12/09)

כרגיל דמגוגית 
מה אמרתי מה ענית.ברור שלא טוב כרווק ללכת לשם אבל זה לא אומר שמי שכרווק הלך,יילך כנשוי


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

חרגיל!


----------



## כרמליקו (25/12/09)

אשדודה שימי לב! 
אשה נשואה ששכבה עם גבר עשתה מעשה הרבה יותר חמור מאשר רווקה. ברווקה זו רק בעילה של נדה ואילו בנשואה זו בעילה של אשת איש ויכול ליהיות גם נדה והעברה על כך הרבה יותר חמורה. כך שנשואה שהגיעה לכזה מועדון אינה דומה כלל לבחור רווק שהגיע לשם בכדי לחפש מישהי כמוהו.


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

עיינו לעיל בתגובה ראשונה,איך שהיא. 
כותבת לגבי נשואות שכל וזה רק ריקודים אין בעייה. . .חח פיצול. .


----------



## פלמוני777 (25/12/09)

נמאס כבר מהיציאות הללו 
נמאס כבר מאותה יציאה מהכלל "הם אינם חרדים" ולעניינינו, הגענו למחלוקת רבי יהודה ורבי מאיר: "לכדתניא בנים אתם לה' אלהיכם בזמן שאתם נוהגים מנהג בנים אתם קרוים בנים אין אתם נוהגים מנהג בנים אין אתם קרוים בנים דברי ר' יהודה רבי מאיר אומר *בין כך ובין כך אתם קרוים בנים* שנאמר *בנים סכלים* המה ואומר *בנים לא אמון בם* ואומר זרע מרעים *בנים משחיתים* ואומר והיה במקום אשר יאמר להם לא עמי אתם יאמר להם בני אל חי מאי ואומר וכי תימא סכלי הוא דמקרי בני כי לית בהו הימנותייהו לא מיקרו בני תא שמע ואומר בנים לא אמון בם וכי תימא כי לית בהו הימנותא הוא דמיקרו בנים כי פלחו לעבודת כוכבים לא מיקרו בנים תא שמע ואומר זרע מרעים בנים משחיתים וכ"ת בנים משחיתים הוא דמיקרו בני מעלייא לא מיקרו תא שמע ואומר והיה במקום אשר יאמר להם לא עמי אתם יאמר להם בני אל חי:" וכידוע, רבי יהודה ורבי מאיר הלכה כרבי מאיר. אם למרות שעבדו עכו"ם עכ"ז לא יצאו מכלל בנים. אף כי משחיתים. כ"ש אם הלכו למועדונים וכדומה, לא יצאו מכלל חרדים.


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

כיון דגם חילוינים חשיבא בנים. . 
איכא למימר דאלו דאזלינן לבי מועדנא.נמי חילונים הם.אך מכלל בנים לא יצאו .וליכא לקל וחומר.


----------



## פלמוני777 (25/12/09)

החילוני - כן.החרדי - לא. 
לדעתי, החרדים אינם בכלל בנים. ומדובר בדת חדשה. ולאו דווקא דת משה וישראל.


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

אויש נובאמת.לפני רגע חתרת לכיוון הה 
ההפוך.ע.י.קו,את ממש מוזר. .


----------



## אח של הפרסר (25/12/09)

אם לך מותר. 
למה להם אסור.


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

עיין בתגובתי למלי..


----------



## יiש2 וinש2 (25/12/09)

שהשם ישמור...מזעזע... 
כל העולם...כמה חרדים אמיתיים כבר יש???זהו עקבתא דמשיחא...


----------



## פה במזיד (25/12/09)

שאלת אם הן חב``דניקיות? 
באמת שאני שואל לפי תומי/tapuzforum/images/Emo201.gif


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

לא שאלתי. .אבלאנראהלי. .


----------



## פה במזיד (25/12/09)

צבע העור? דפקא לי מאוד נראה שכן..


----------



## פה במזיד (25/12/09)

שאלת אם הבעלים שלהן ג``כ במועדון? 
אני משער שהיו אלו השעות הקטנות של הלילה-קשה עד בלתי אפשרי למצא שמרטפית(אא``כ היא ישנה בבית)אז או שהבעל נותר בבית(מעניין איזה/tapuzforum/images/Emo210.gifהוא קנה,או שהוא מודע לעניין ומאשר/tapuzforum/images/Emo4.gif(נשואים הרוסים))או שגם הוא מבלה לו היכן שהוא,והילדים?-אנאעארף/tapuzforum/images/Emo201.gif


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

היאמרה שגם הוא שם אבלא ראיתי אותו.. 
לאדע מוזרר העסק שם..


----------



## פה במזיד (25/12/09)

הם קרובים ככה°לבגידות וחילופי זוגות


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

חרמנא ליצלן.


----------



## פה במזיד (25/12/09)

אל תשוב להשתמש בהפיכה הזו. 
/tapuzforum/images/Emo31.gifיש דברים שלא עושימהם צחוק.הראשון שבהם הוא זה שמחיה אותך.לא?/tapuzforum/images/Emo201.gif


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

קיבלתי.


----------



## פה במזיד (26/12/09)

אז קבל הפיכה משלי 
/tapuzforum/images/Emo45.gif.............


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

בכייף. . .


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

זה כבר קרה בבני ברק חילופי זוגות 
של זוגות נשואים חרדים נתפסו על חם בדירה ברח' טבריה ,הצלם היה צלם חתונות של חצרות החסידים ,לא זוכר את שמו כך שזה כבר הגיע לזה ממזמן, ובתי קזינו מאולתרים שהמשטרה תפסה בבני ברק עם סכומי כסף גדולים, וסמים שנתפסו באחת הישיבות שנעשה בהם מסחר , אז הכל קיים אל דאגה,


----------



## פה במזיד (25/12/09)

קראתי גם בפורום חרדים בעל כורחם על 
כל מיני נפילות.. ה``י על המחופשים הקוראים לעצמם אנוסים/tapuzforum/images/Emo31.gif/tapuzforum/images/Emo4.gif


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

יש כיום דירת הימורים ברחוב בית הלל 
בבני ברק.פעילה 24 שעות עם גבירים מהציבור החרדי.


----------



## פה במזיד (26/12/09)

מה הקטע של ה


----------



## פרח כחול 2 (25/12/09)

שאלה מענינת 
אם הן היו הולכות עם מטפחת,(ולא עם פאה) האם גם אז היה סיכוי שהם היו הולכות לשם?? אני מאמינה שהמטפחת שומרת מהרבה יצר הרע, והפאה גורמת להרבה מיכשולות. זאת האמת גם אם קצת כואב לישמוע אותה. נ.ב. אני הולכת עם פאה, ואני יודעת שזה לא טוב, רק שקשה לי להחליף למטפחת.


----------



## אוחז בחבל (25/12/09)

את רוצה לפתוח את הנושא? 
ישנם הטוענים כי אדם ההולך בקיצוניות לגמרי יכול מאוד להגיע לקיצוניות של הצד השני...


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

הבעיה היא לצדקנות של אנשים מסוימים 
הם מטיפים לכל העולם שהעולם רע ואכזר לא מוסרי ,ומאידך גיסא הם עושים מעשים באותה רמה שהם מטיפים לה, מצידי שיעשנו גראס וקוק יתפשטו ירקדו ישתכרו יעשו מה בראש שלהם, אבל שלא יטיפו מוסר ,


----------



## פרח כחול 2 (25/12/09)

אני לא חושבת ש 
ללכת עם מטפחת זה קיצוניות. לא אמרתי ללכת עם רעלה, גיסתי עם מיטפחת וממש לא צדיקה גדולה, דבר שני עוד לא ראיתי אישה עם פאת קאסטם, שהפאה הוסיפה לה יראת שמיים?


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

חח.עייני ערך ``גיסתך``.


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

אם הם היום הולכות עם מטפחת . . 
במועדון הם היו בגילוי ראש.או מארגנות איזו פאה!באמת שלא זה מה שימנע אותם.אולי הזקן של בעלך ימנע אותו.אז תדרשי את זה ממנו. . .


----------



## שוהמאמי18 (25/12/09)

איך אומרים? 
בעל זלא קיר/tapuzforum/images/Emo3.gif כנראה הן לא מקבלות בבית אז יצאו לחפש במועדון. כל הכבוד להן!


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

אצל החרדים כמכחול בשפורפרת 
קיים לשם מצוות פרו ורבו ,זה העניין זה המטרה ,אחרי 10 לידות הוא לא יכול להסתכל עליה היא נראית כמו סמרטוט רצפה, אז הוא הולך לחפש ריגושים בבורסה ובבתי בושת, ואילו אשה שבעלה טוחן גמרא יום ולילה לא רואה את אשתו ממטר ואז היא הולכת למועדונים ומחפשת מה שמחפשת, זה הגיוני, אצל החרדים זה מעניין אין ספק ,


----------



## אוחז בחבל (25/12/09)

שטויות במיץ עגבניות! 
כשיש 10 ילדים ובוודאי פחות הבעל יותר נמצא בבית עם אשתו! ותבין שחרדי לא מתחתן עם אהבה ויופי, ברור שזה שיקול נוסף , אבל העיקר לו ולה, זה האופי, המידות! הבנת? ללא ספק


----------



## lאביחיl (25/12/09)

אוחז בחבל.. 
אל תענה לאדם הזה בכלל.. יש כמה שרוטים שמנסים להכפיש את כל החרדים


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

לא את כולם יש הרבה טובים 
ויש הרבה זבל, ומה לעשות ידידי שאני חי שם ורואה דברים ,מה רצית שאני יעשה כאילו לא ראיתי ולא שמעתי? זו המציאות זה מה יש ואני חי את חיי איך שבא לי, אבל מנגד אני לא מהלל ומשבח אותם כאילו הם יושבים עם הבוצינא קדישא וכולם טהורים וזכים ,


----------



## שוהמאמי18 (25/12/09)

שאלה: 
אתה הבנת את עצמך?


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

שאלה פסיכיאטר יעזור לך להחלים? 
לפי מה שאני מבין אולי איחרת את הרכבת,


----------



## שוהמאמי18 (25/12/09)

אולי 
תמות?


----------



## lאביחיl (25/12/09)

זה החינוך שקבלת? 
סחטיין.. רק אל תקלקלי את..


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

בושה וחרפה אוי לו לכותב. 
אם יש בעיות יש בית דין.ויועצים וכו. .ובמקרה הצורך גט.לא מסובך. . .אבללכת לחפש בחוץ?המצב שלך על הפנים נקודה!!


----------



## שוהמאמי18 (25/12/09)

ילד 
זה היה בציניות....


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

טוב נו זה שלא הבנתי לא עושה אותי 
ילד.אגב.מעניין שהשרשור שנוצר שגם לא הבין שזה הייה בציניות.לא טרחת להגיב שזהייה בציניות. .


----------



## שוהמאמי18 (25/12/09)

לא ראית 
שהיה אמוטיקון של |מוציא-לשון| 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? זה אומר "עצור, ציניות לפניך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

חשבי שרק אם יש גם תמרור עצור לפני.. 
בכל זאת מוזר.שהשרשור שנוצר.גם הבין כמוני.ולא טרחת לשנות את דעתו.


----------



## שוהמאמי18 (26/12/09)

``השירשור שנוצר`` 
אנלא טורחת לשנות אף דיעה, אינלי עצבים לחפירות. תגובה אחרונה בהחלט לשירשור זה. שבוע טוב ובהצלחה.


----------



## lאביחיl (25/12/09)

פעם זקן חכם אמר לי 
שבכל צחוק יש טיפת אמת..


----------



## הבחור המיושב (25/12/09)

לא כל מי שלבוש כחרדי הוא באמת כזה../images/Emo201.gif


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

אם אני רואה אדם לבוש כחרדי 
ואני רואה אותו מתפלל בדבקות גופו נע קדימה ואחורה כאחוז דיבוק ושעה אחרי הבן אדם כבר עושה מעשי זימרי, מיהו האיש? הוא חי כחרדי נראה כך אבל מה לעשות הוא חוטא בהיותו חרדי ,אם למשל הוא חסיד ויזניץ אותנטי והוא חוטא מה הוא? הוא לא נשאר חסיד ויזניץ? הוא שייך לקהילה שלו ובין לבין הוא חוטא לו בכיף,


----------



## אוחז בחבל (25/12/09)

בא נאמר שכן 
אז הוא חרדי וחוטא, זה עדיף מלהיות חילוני או אפילו דתי. הבנים שלו כן יגדלו כחרדים , רק לו קשה, וגם הוא בסוף יחזור בתשובה.. כשזה לא יעניין אותו, אבל חילוני לא יחזור כי זה הדרך חיים המוצהרת שלו. הבנת? כפיש?


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

אפילו בתיאוריה זה לא נכון 
לפי ההלכה אדם שיודע מה צריך לעשות ועושה הפוך בהיותו חרדי חטאו גדול שבעת מונים מאדם שיצא לתרבות רעה ,פה אין צביעות הוא נראה וחי כאחד האדם, לעומתו החרדי החוטא משקר לכל מאן דבעי, צבוע עלוב שחי כמו ליצן ,


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

אההה נוו. .יש להבין החומר בדויחק. .


----------



## אוחז בחבל (25/12/09)

אז אנז חושב אחרת-במחבן התוצאה 
מי יותר על רמה של מידות מוסר, זה החרדי, אתה במקום גבוה אתה יורד לדרגה מתחת וכן הלאה וכן הלאה. מחרדי הקבה תובע יותר . ויש עניין של חילול ה . אבל אנחנו לא מתוכחים כעת עם חילוני אלא בינינו.


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

זהו שהוא מחלל שם שמיים 
בסתר ,ומעשהו חמור שבעתיים מזה שהתפקר, הרי כתוב אחת הוא בחילול השם בסתר ובגלוי ומי שמחלל שם שמיים בסתר נפרעין ממנו בגלוי,


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

יש צדדים לכאן ולכאן.חרדי תמיד יחזור 
תמיד יהיה דברים שהוא ישמור.תמיד יהיה לו לב טוב יותר.חלוני הוא 0 אחד גדול.


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (25/12/09)

תלוי אם הוא.עשה ושנה ושילש!


----------



## הבחור המיושב (25/12/09)

אם הוא באמת מתפלל זה עוד נושא(חלקם מתפללים 
סתם בשביל הקהילה ולא באמת לאלוקים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)וכמובן שיש מושג של בנ"א שחוטא חרדי הוא לא מלאך וכולנו חוטאים פה ושם ברמה זו או אחרת. ולגבי השתיכות לקהילה אני לא יודע תכללים כי אני לא חסיד אבל אני מאמין שיש דברים שאם אדם עושה אותם מוצאים אותו מהקהילה אז אם לא תפסו אותו ועדין לא הוציאו אותו אתה לא יכול לשיך אותו לקהילה שאם היתה יודעת הוא לא היה בה וזה נחשב כמו שאני יתחיל ללבוש בגדים של צ'למער שאולי אני יראה כך אבל אני לא יהיה כזה כי אני יעבור על כל תקנות החסידות בבית. ולגבי חוטא בהיותו חרדי יש דברים שזה באמת חילול השם ואז עדיף שיוריד תלבוש אבל יש דברים  שטבעי כבנ"א שחוטא ועדין לא צריך בשביל זה להוריד תלבוש ולצאת ולאבד תדורות אחריו


----------



## בודקא (25/12/09)

דברים של טעם 
מה שמחזיק אותו כך זה הילדים השידוכים, ומה יגידו שזה הנורא מכל, וכל מעשיו בסתר נעשים כך שלא יודעים עליו כלום בקהילה,


----------



## הבחור המיושב (25/12/09)

אדם כזה כשלעצמו אפי' הוא לא מגדיר 
תצמו כחרדי רק ליד קהילתו. ואם הכל בסתר זה כבר עסק שלו עם קונו כל עוד הוא לא מחלל ש"ש בפהרסיה שאז גורם גם לאחרים להתרחק מהדת לא להידרדר. אבל אם בחוץ וודאי שאותו אני מבין כי אבא תמיד ידאג לילדיו אם הוא צודק או לא זה עוד נושא שלדעתי כדאי שיתרחק מהאזור חיים שלו ויעבור למשל לחו"ל כאילו לרגל עסקים וכד' וכך לא יהרוס לילדיו וגם לא יחלל ש"ש(אבל רובם מתנהגים כך רק בסתר אז כך שזה לא חש"ש)


----------



## קולמוס הנפש (25/12/09)

מה אתה בהלם. 
יש את הטראבין שהחרדים חוגגים שם.הכל תלוי באדם, יש כאלה שלוקחים את המודרניות רחוק.


----------



## טiבת לב (25/12/09)

אז מה? 
לנשואה אסור לצאת לבלות?


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

תלוי.איך.אפוא.עם מי.ומה. 
משבטוח שלא!זה לרקוד עם גברים זרים!!


----------



## מנדיל ברעל (26/12/09)

ואם רוקדים בלי לגעת זה טוב? 
מותר לרקוד ככה? אין מגע אז למה לא להנות לדפוק את הראש וללכת לישון בכיף,,,


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

א.יש מגע.ב.גם אם אין.יכולהיות.ג.. . 
אפחד. .לא משועמם עם 4 ילדים.ללכת סתם לרקוד ב3 בלילה.


----------



## שמורמרחק (27/12/09)

תגידי לי 
את באמת חושבת שמקומה של אישה חרדית במועדון? (בהנחה שאת בעצמך חרדית)


----------



## ארטיימר (26/12/09)

זה לא מכבד לא אותן 
אבל גם לא אותך.. וגם בציבור החילוני מי שברמה נשמר מהדברים האלו ובונה את החיים שלו נכון. ובקשר לקשר הדתי של כל זה, אז כמו שכל אחד מבין שהקשר בין האנשים האלו לבין אנשים שיש להם יהדות בלב הוא קלוש..


----------



## קליט (26/12/09)

הן מרגישות שזה בסדר 
היות והן מודרניות . .


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (26/12/09)

קשה לי להאמין שהן באמת מרגישות כך.


----------



## קליט (27/12/09)

אולי זה בהסכמת הבעל ? . .


----------



## Always together (26/12/09)

כנראה 
גם הן לא טיפוס שהולך למועדונים. .אבל השבוע חברות שכבר היו שם לחצו שיבואו...


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (27/12/09)

חח אהבתי. .


----------



## יפה ושמנה זה מה יש (27/12/09)

אמאלה.. מה נסגר??! 
אתה רציני?.. עונש מוות מגיע לסתומות האלה.. אתה יודע מה ממש בא לי.. ללכת לשם להסתכל להן בעיניים ופשוט לירוק להן פרצוף..


----------



## אוריאל french (27/12/09)

אני הייתי גם מסתכל לו בעיניים 
מה פתאום הוא הולך לשם?!  טוב נוותר לו, אבל פעם אחרונה...


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (27/12/09)

סתום יחוצפן. . .


----------



## אוריאל french (27/12/09)

אני חוצפן? חצוף שכמוך!


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (27/12/09)

אמאשך...


----------



## odery (27/12/09)

האלללללוווווווו 
אם הקב"ה היה מספיק נדיב ופירגן לנו את הטוב ואת הרע ורק המליץ לנו לבחור בחיים מי את שתלכי לירוק למישו בפנים?! זה החשבון שלהן עם אלוקים.


----------



## שטרודל פוטר (27/12/09)

צודקת..


----------

